# Home Depot



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRent said:


> is going to have alot of good deals tomorrow, im stopping by on my way to work:thumbsup:


 
I saw a couple things in the flyer but nothing worth hitting the store before work over.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You guys are working tomorrow? 
Who else is?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

off tomorrow from day job but gotta work the other two


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

I picked up a Makita lithium Ion 18v hammer drill and impact driver set for $199 on Wednesday.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Wireless said:


> I picked up a Makita lithium Ion 18v hammer drill and impact driver set for $199 on Wednesday.


If that's the white model with the small battery that's a decent deal. If it is the big battery version it is a smokin' deal, even for Homer rated tools.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> If that's the white model with the small battery that's a decent deal. If it is the big battery version it is a smokin' deal, even for Homer rated tools.


 
The compact ones were alot more, I got the the 3 ah batteries.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

We have a 125hp motor to change out in an airhandler at a supermarket, then home. I saw the black Friday ad for the depot and didn't see anything exciting. Now the wife saw a fancy washer/dryer set at Lowes she wants to get in the am.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

*Makita 18 Volt Hammerdrill/Impact Combo Kit*
Store SKU # 847554
Available in Store Only $199.00 (Not the better battery pack)


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> *Makita 18 Volt Hammerdrill/Impact Combo Kit*
> Store SKU # 847554
> Available in Store Only $199.00 (Not the better battery pack)


 
I have to double check I am pretty sure it was the big battery packs.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Wireless said:


> I have to double check I am pretty sure it was the big battery packs.


I doubt it for $200. The kits with the bigger batteries are usually around $400.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This one is the big battery version. $320 is an awesome deal!

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXT202...f=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1227843379&sr=1-10


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the picture in the ad, its the big batteries


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> This one is the big battery version. $320 is an awesome deal!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXT202...f=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1227843379&sr=1-10


The deal is for a 2 speed hammer drill not 3 speed as in your link. I think I paid close to $300 for just the three speed drill so $320 is an excellent deal, Aside from the fact I had to repair it twice in 1.5 years.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JRent said:


> This is the picture in the ad, its the big batteries


 
The pic I posted is right from there black Friday ad on the website, they have the smaller batteries.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> This one is the big battery version. $320 is an awesome deal!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXT202...f=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1227843379&sr=1-10


That's the set I have, I think I paid $350 + S/H for it. Been a real good pick-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Wireless said:


> The deal is for a 2 speed hammer drill not 3 speed as in your link. I think I paid close to $300 for just the three speed drill so $320 is an excellent deal, Aside from the fact I had to repair it twice in 1.5 years.


Damn, you're right. Sorry, I didn't read it right.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> The pic I posted is right from there black Friday ad on the website, they have the smaller batteries.


It must be regional. I bought the set Jrent posted.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> You guys are working tomorrow?
> Who else is?


My crew is working strait through all the holidays except Christmas day. Lots of shutdown work going on at a plant we work at.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Even at double time for holidays, my family time is worth more than that.

Today at HD they had a backpack blower on sale for $99, I picked up one of those. I live half way in the woods so leaves are a big problem for me this time of year. With the hand held blower after 2 hours my arm and elbow hurts like hell. For the money the backpack blower kicks butt. 

At the Black and Decker store they had all of their VPX tools on a killer sale. I've wanted the handi-saw for a long time now but didn't want to pay the $39.99 for the regular one or the $59.99 for the VPX model. The VPX was on sale for $14.97 today! So I got that and a drill-driver for my wife for her household tools (device plates and hanging pictures and decorating stuff). They also had a cool usb charger/ac power supply thing for $5 so that was a steal of a deal. 

Bass Pro Shops had some good deals on clothes. 

Other than that I didn't really see much that was all that great of a deal this year. 

Anybody pick up on some good deals?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I stopped at Lowes to pick up hardware for a job and saw they have a $49.00 DeWalt bit kit for $19.00 all weekend, picked up a few for gifts. It also looked like they were giving away 4' fiberglass ladders for $24.00, I saw a herd of mexicans the @ height of the ladders walking out each with one in hand.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> It also looked like they were giving away 4' fiberglass ladders for $24.00, I saw a herd of mexicans the @ height of the ladders walking out each with one in hand.


HAHAHA yeah they had some killer prices on ladders.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> HAHAHA yeah they had some killer prices on ladders.


I wonder if they paid taxes on those ladders since most of them don't free money must be nice not to give uncle sam 40%of your paycheck. Lets keep America strong make them put money back into the economy. That's worth fighting for!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Stan Mason said:


> I wonder if they paid taxes on those ladders since most of them don't free money must be nice not to give uncle sam 40%of your paycheck. Lets keep America strong make them put money back into the economy. That's worth fighting for!


BINGO pay taxs or GO HOME.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

william1978 said:


> BINGO pay taxs or GO HOME.


That's what they need to do


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Stan Mason said:


> That's what they need to do


I agree


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I agree


I just started a thread about that It's called Construction Trade check it out


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

Black Friday sales ain't worth the trouble..

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20081129/D94OJ4NG0.html


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Nosparxsse said:


> Black Friday sales ain't worth the trouble..
> 
> http://apnews.myway.com/article/20081129/D94OJ4NG0.html


Yes SIR!! i stayed home and work on my car! they can go camp out in front of stores all that stuff is for the birds!! i hate shopping in big crowds!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Stan Mason said:


> I wonder if they paid taxes on those ladders since most of them don't free money must be nice not to give uncle sam 40%of your paycheck. Lets keep America strong make them put money back into the economy. That's worth fighting for!


I have it on good faith that they pay taxes. The way I hear it manual laboreo pays taxes in 50 states with over 10000 street addresses and all have the same SSI number. Go figure.


----------

